# [W] Tyranid Biovores [H] Various Orks, Eldar, Dark Eldar



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm looking for the current biovore models, three of them to form a brood. If you have one, I'm interested in a trade, preferably in Australia to keep postal costs to a minimum. 

I would prefer Finecast, I feel the biovore is a sturdy enough model for the resin to not cause any issues. Spore mines would be great, but not essential. 



I have a small detachment of eldar you can take your pic from, including a Biel Tan painted Farseer and Autarch, Several Wave Serpents and Fire Prism, as well as a number of Storm Guardians, Regular Guardians and a squad of Dire Avengers. 

Orks I have a dozen or so boyz, five nobs with Power Klaws, a trukk, a battlewagon and a deff dredd. 

Dark Eldar I have numerous kabalite warriors, three raiders, two venoms and a razorwing. 

Any questions, ask. :good:


----------

